# Lanco Military Watch



## hutchie2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

This is my first post and I need some info on a watch I have and thought you are the most knowledgeable folks to ask.

I hope from the photos you will be able to get an idea of the piece. You'll see its LANCO on the inside but there are no marks externally.

Its silver although it needs a good clean. Marks inside hinged backplate are SP 925 88a FS and what look like hallmarks(2) One appears

to be i . Can anyone give me more information on age,were cased who by etc. AR

Thanks in advance.Photo is in hutchie2 on general disscusion board.


----------

